# setup course in Edmonton?



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone taken a basic setup course in Edmonton that they can recommend? I want to be able to set truss rod , intonation, string height etc on electric and acoustic by myself. I have several instruments and they frequently go out of wack , plus I live out of town and can't be taking them in all the time.
Thanks for any leads


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There are literally a zillion vids on you tube. I'm sure you could find a setup demo for just about any style of guitar. I would try there before I even considered spending $ on a course.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes I have tried videos and books but can't seem to do it as well as I'd like. I'm afraid of breaking the truss rod. Also how bridge & nut height enters into it etc


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

saw this ad. no association

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classes-lessons/edmonton/learn-pro-level-guitar-setups-maintenance/1097323664


- - - Updated - - -

And this guy too. Again No association.

http://www.learn-guitarsetups.com/

This guy appears to be a 4 1/2 block walk from where I live.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

1) Truss rod breakage isn't much of an issue. Generally, you're not turning it more than a quarter turn either way. The only real risk to breaking it is if you over tighten it, force it or it's seized up (in which case I would get a professional) or something. If it doesn't want to turn, then re-evaluate. Also, the easiest way to prevent a truss rod from seizing? Adjust it periodically.

2) Nut height, in the vast majority of cases, isn't adjustable. About all that can be done to an existing nut is lowering, by way of filing the slots. The only reason you would probably want to do this would be if you changed to a much heavier gauge string and need to widen the slots to prevent the strings from sticking, which would create unstable tuning. Nut adjustments really aren't part of a standard setup. If I needed nut work, I would pay someone to do it. Especially if we're talking about replacing the nut.

3) There's not much you can hurt by adjusting bridge height.

That being said, if you prefer to pay someone to teach you, there's nothing wrong with that. I'm just something of a cheapskate, and paying someone to do something I can do myself just tends to eat at me. Just remember, because someone is taking your money to teach you something is no guarantee that he has a clue.

Another option...

If you have a guitar tech that you respect, offer to pay him double to set up your guitar...if he's willing to walk you through it while he does it.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> saw this ad. no association
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classes-lessons/edmonton/learn-pro-level-guitar-setups-maintenance/1097323664
> 
> ...


these two appear to be the same guy, has anyone taken them? (feel free to private mesg me)


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> 1) Truss rod breakage isn't much of an issue. Generally, you're not turning it more than a quarter turn either way. The only real risk to breaking it is if you over tighten it, force it or it's seized up (in which case I would get a professional) or something. If it doesn't want to turn, then re-evaluate. Also, the easiest way to prevent a truss rod from seizing? Adjust it periodically.
> 
> 2) Nut height, in the vast majority of cases, isn't adjustable. About all that can be done to an existing nut is lowering, by way of filing the slots. The only reason you would probably want to do this would be if you changed to a much heavier gauge string and need to widen the slots to prevent the strings from sticking, which would create unstable tuning. Nut adjustments really aren't part of a standard setup. If I needed nut work, I would pay someone to do it. Especially if we're talking about replacing the nut.
> 
> ...


Just to learn to know that the nut (or whatever) is the problem and that it's a job for a tech or whether it something simple.
I can't be running into a guitar shop all the time, however I don't really enjoy this sort of thing nor am I very good at it.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

give Tyler a call at Stang Guitars in Edmonton.

he's a knowledgeable guy and can point you in the right direction.There was a guy doing a workshop at his store this summer . not cheap. might be the guy in the kijiji add.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

limelight65 said:


> give Tyler a call at Stang Guitars in Edmonton.
> 
> he's a knowledgeable guy and can point you in the right direction.There was a guy doing a workshop at his store this summer . not cheap. might be the guy in the kijiji add.


It is. He holds a couple workshops there a year or so.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that the same guy that does guitar setups, electronics, kit guitar and a couple of other classes a couple of times a year through Stangs?

I've been thinking about taking some of those.


----------



## canuck6string (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey all. Little late to the party, but Jon is the tech who offers the courses through Stang guitars. Search for J.Haven Guitarworks. He put together a couple of part-casters for me. Good work.


----------

